# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUPS de Aquarios >  "Efeito de Estufa"

## Vitor Pestana

Companheiros,

Aps 1 ano de testes e muita aprendizagem sobre a luz natural, resolvi dar um passo em frente e aplicar toda a experiencia obtida numa nova abordagem, assim sendo o Lago Marinho passou a ser uma estufa, posso agora dar ainda mais asas  imaginao pois o espao quadruplicou.

Desta forma passados 4 meses de planeamentos, construo, desconstruo, e em funcionamento  1 ms deixo-vos a minha ultima extravagancia:

5 m2 de espao til, mantendo um aqurio ornamental e um aqurio destinado  propagao, revestimento de policarbonato alveolar com efeito isolador, tornando ainda mais eficaz a eficincia energtica, muito h para dizer, mas as fotos falam por si, a qualidade fotografica  a que se pode arranjar no momento:









Tanque principal com 150x60x40:









Tanque de propagao com 100x60x40:





Sump 220x50x40:










Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbjVpdLyrv4


Equipamentos;

Escumador H&S2x1260 2200 lt
Tunze KIT TS 24 2x 6100
Tunze WaveBox
Tunze 6060
2 x sicce 2500 ligadas em serie
Reactor de clcio DIY 200mm D x 500mm A
Controlador ATC-800
Aquecimento 3x 300W
Refrigerador DIY
Reactor Kalk DIY
Osmoregulador DIY

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Palavras para qu?
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
 :yb677:  

Abraos!
Antnio Vitor

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Bem, isto esta um abuso...agora vou comear a melgar o meu pai para fazer um sistema destes na varanda :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:  

Abrao e Parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Vitor
Sem dvida uma abordagem muito interessante, inovadora at, lembra-me o que se faz com pssaros frugvoros ou nectarvoros como j tive para que beneficiem da luz do sol natural.

( :yb665: depois de ter dado os Diamantes de Gould que tinha, estava a pensar em construir um espao para colocar Cardiais da virginia e papa moscas Niltava sundara dos Himalaias c fora porque aguentam bem o gelo, frio, calor...mas se calhar... :SbSourire: ) 

Tenho para j duas perguntas para colocar:

Sendo uma estufa fiquei a pensar como seria a ventilao e no vdeo esse aspecto  claramente evidenciado na forma da janela existente num dos painis que formam o telhado. 
Do que conheo deste tipo de estufas, s essa abertura revela-se insuficiente quando a estufa est muitas horas sob sol intenso no vero, com temperaturas do ar elevadas e  previsto um sistema de extraco/refrigerao do ar para assegurar temperaturas adequadas ao conforto e bem estar dos ocupantes, sejam estes pssaros, plantas...e neste caso peixes e corais cujo equipamento de circulao de gua, escumao, etc...gera calor alm do calor da luz do sol.
Para alm da janela e do sistema de refrigerao da gua, h mais algum equipamento de ventilao/refrigerao do ar :SbQuestion2: 

Que  feito do Lago Marinho :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Fantstico Vitor, gosto especialmente da organzao e do ar arrumado da tua estufa.

Boa sorte para o projecto!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Tenho para j duas perguntas para colocar:
> 
> Sendo uma estufa fiquei a pensar como seria a ventilao e no vdeo esse aspecto  claramente evidenciado na forma da janela existente num dos painis que formam o telhado. 
> Do que conheo deste tipo de estufas, s essa abertura revela-se insuficiente quando a estufa est muitas horas sob sol intenso no vero, com temperaturas do ar elevadas e  previsto um sistema de extraco/refrigerao do ar para assegurar temperaturas adequadas ao conforto e bem estar dos ocupantes, sejam estes pssaros, plantas...e neste caso peixes e corais cujo equipamento de circulao de gua, escumao, etc...gera calor alm do calor da luz do sol.
> Para alm da janela e do sistema de refrigerao da gua, h mais algum equipamento de ventilao/refrigerao do ar
> 
> Que  feito do Lago Marinho
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Ol Pedro.

Tambm eu equacionei isso na altura da elaborao do projecto, e passados alguns testes (porque estas coisas s se conseguem saber ao certo quando as coisas esto a funcionar) cheguei  concluso ser desnecessrio, ou seja quando a janela e porta ficam abertas simultaneamente existe uma corrente de ar que faz dissipar o calor muito depressa, a velocidade de aquecimento da agua  tambm minha aliada, so muitos litros, e se tudo correr bem passam para o doubro.

Tenho o refrigerador do antigo "lago marinho" que se porta  altura do desafio, e respondendo  tua questo, simplesmente no me  possvel manter estes 2 projectos desta invergadura,  virtualmente impossvel a nvel monetrio e a nvel de tempo, coisa que j no tenho muito, ou seja, tal como disse no inicio, todo o material do lago passou para a estufa.

O lago marinho foi um "test bed" para o que poderia vir, simplesmente no se podia fazer um projecto desta envergadura sem qualquer base de experiencia no campo da luz natural, funcionou perfeitamente e este agora  o passo seguinte... quem me conhece bem sabe que no posso estar parado durante muito tempo, tenho que arranjar sempre qualquer coisa nova para me entreter.

Deixo um vdeo do foi o lago e da experiencia que dele tirei:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug45-hbxz38




> Fantstico Vitor, gosto especialmente da organzao e do ar arrumado da tua estufa.
> 
> Boa sorte para o projecto!


Ol Ricardo.

Foram 4 meses de dores de cabea a elaborar isto tudo, desde o material at  localizao/altura do sol/sombra, material, construo dos tanques, etc, etc ainda est no inicio, a ver vamos o que isto vai dar.

Abrao

Pestana

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Vitor no inverno vais ter de por calhas nos aqurios certo? e que agora de "vero" isso  so bombar, devido a quantidade de horas de luz...mas no inverno j o caso muda de figo certo? ou fica basicamente como o do teu outro projecto ?

Cumps

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Nuno
para responder a tua pergunta fao-te aqui um desafio: experimenta ligar a tua calha na rua durante o dia apontada ao chao ( inverno ou verao ) e vais ver se h alguma diferena em termos de luminuzidade.
nem vais perceber que ela esta aesa :Coradoeolhos:   ou entao se tiveres hipoteses tenta medir os lumens da luz solar e depois mede os da tua calha :yb665:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Vitor no inverno vais ter de por calhas nos aqurios certo? e que agora de "vero" isso  so bombar, devido a quantidade de horas de luz...mas no inverno j o caso muda de figo certo? ou fica basicamente como o do teu outro projecto ?
> 
> Cumps


No meu caso no, caso isso fosse necessrio, o objectivo principal cai-a por terra, o que no quer dizer que em outras configuraes no seja vivel, mas no no meu caso.

Nada de iluminao extra a menos que seja actinica das 12h00 s 15h00, durante este periodo anda h volta dos 6600Kelvins, um pouco amarelado, mas no fao questes de usar, j me habituei  cor natural do "bichos".

Pestana

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:SbOk3:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

boas 

tive a ver os videos.....e tenho uma questo......que material  a parte de cima da estufa?..vidro?....

faz-me confuso pois no video parece pouca luz dentro da estufa..


 :tutasla:  sempre a inovar.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> boas 
> 
> tive a ver os videos.....e tenho uma questo......que material  a parte de cima da estufa?..vidro?....
> 
> faz-me confuso pois no video parece pouca luz dentro da estufa..
> 
> 
>  sempre a inovar.



Como disse anteriormente  totalmente feita de policarbonato alveolar. O tema da pouca luz tem haver com a maquina que fez o video.

Deixo outro video para dar uma melhor ideia do seu funcionamento:

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/estufa.wmv


Pestana

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Vitor o filme nao bomba :Admirado:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Resolvido, experimenta agora.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

maravilha :Coradoeolhos:  

 :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem...o aspecto da ondulao esta um mimo...muito bacano mesmo :Palmas:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Bom video :SbOk:  


ts a usar gua natural??

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Vitor
tenho tres questoes
1 tens alguma ideia ou j notas-te se h nessecidade de cobrir a estufa do sol agora que estamos a entrar no solesticio de verao?
ou o espelho de agua e a estrutura da estufa sao suficientes para quebrar o excesso de luz solar?
2 e notaste alguma reacao nos corais as diferenas de luz?
3 meteste a saida do reactor de calcium directamente para o refugio a fim de as algas consumirem o exesso de CO2 ?  que nao percebi se fizeste isso.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> boas Vitor
> tenho tres questoes
> 1 tens alguma ideia ou j notas-te se h nessecidade de cobrir a estufa do sol agora que estamos a entrar no solesticio de verao?
> ou o espelho de agua e a estrutura da estufa sao suficientes para quebrar o excesso de luz solar?
> 2 e notaste alguma reacao nos corais as diferenas de luz?
> 3 meteste a saida do reactor de calcium directamente para o refugio a fim de as algas consumirem o exesso de CO2 ?  que nao percebi se fizeste isso.


1-Este  um projecto novo, nada haver com o anterior, e a devido tempo vou saber isso pois a configurao  diferente.

2-Pouca, os corais j estavam no antigo Lago Marinho, perfeitamente aclimatados.

3-Sim, claro alm retirar algum CO2 antes de entrar nos tanques principais, tb promove o crescimento da chaetomorpha que por este andar e se no fosse podada, j daria para cobrir o triplo da superficie do refugio, tenho de fazer podas de 15 em 15 dias.


Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Bom video 
> 
> 
> ts a usar gua natural??


No, nada de agua natural, apesar de nunca ter tido qualquer problema, no vou usar, nesta nova aventura vou a utilizar apenas sal, dai ter vendido todos os meus jerricans  uns meses atrs.

Pestana

----------


## Luis Delgado

Ol Vitor,

 com muito prazer que vejo o teu novo projecto aqui colocado e que j tinha visto na Reef Central.

Aproveitava para te colocar as seguintes questes:

1. Foste tu que construiste a estufa ou contrataste uma empresa?

2. Se foste tu a construir, onde compraste as placas de policarbonato alveolar?

3. As placas so de que espessura?

4. As placas filtram UV?

Parabns pelo projecto!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Algum sabe como anda este projecto?

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sei eu.

Est a andar bem, neste momento tenho andado a testar a quantidade de luz Vs horas de luz.

Para a prxima semana coloco novas fotos.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vtor

C aguardamos. 
 sempre difcil ficarmos sem informaes acerca de projectos desta envergadura!

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vtor




> Est a andar bem, neste momento tenho andado a testar a quantidade de luz Vs horas de luz.
> 
> Para a prxima semana coloco novas fotos.


J passou um ms e a curiosidade aumenta!

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Calma...

Espera até ao fim de semana, acredita que vai compensar a espera.

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Camaradas,

Peço desculpa pela demora da actualização do tópico.

Em banhos de sol:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Continuação:




























Pestana

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Vitor, muitissimo interessante. :Pracima:  
Que soluções usas nesses reservatórios de Ca, KH e Mg?



Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Vitor

A poupança de energia (leia-se iluminação artificial) está a ter reflexos positivos.
Cores espectaculares e parece-me que há aí corais com uma boa taxa de crescimento!

Espectáculo!
Andam para aí pozinhos mágicos??

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boa noite Vitor
> 
> A poupança de energia (leia-se iluminação artificial) está a ter reflexos positivos.
> Cores espectaculares e parece-me que há aí corais com uma boa taxa de crescimento!
> 
> Espectáculo!
> Andam para aí pozinhos mágicos??
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Amigo Ferrer,

Isso mesmo, são pozinhos de perlimpimpi.

É apenas o velho metodo de Balling, já há alguns anos utilizado por camaradas nossos além fronteiras com exelentes resultados ao nivel do crescimento e coloração, este metodo é sobretudo utilizado por quintas de propagação de corais.

Pestana

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Olá Vitor,

Parabens! Está um show! :Palmas:  
Todo o sistema muito bem planeado e executado, as fotos falam por si... :yb677:  

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pestana.

Ainda não vi isso ao vivo  :Whistle:  ,como é que esses corais estão se a comportar com um aquario com 50cm de altura ,já que no mar estão a mais que isso.

Estou a ver que os corais estão a ganhar cor e de certeza vão ficar com cores fortes. :SbOk:  

Notaste um maior crescimento por parte das algas com a introducão do método de Balling?

O método de balling têm duas maneiras de ser usado ,qual é a que estas a usas?


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Excelente amigo Victor de facto esses pozinhos perlimpimpim são magnificos...
Grandes desenvolvimentos e cores, muitos parabens :Olá:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olá Vitor,
> 
> Parabens! Está um show! 
> Todo o sistema muito bem planeado e executado, as fotos falam por si... 
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Miguel Gonçalves


Migas, passa cá por casa, isto ao vivo tem mais piada.





> Olá Pestana.
> 
> Ainda não vi isso ao vivo  ,como é que esses corais estão se a comportar com um aquario com 50cm de altura ,já que no mar estão a mais que isso?
> 
> Estou a ver que os corais estão a ganhar cor e de certeza vão ficar com cores fortes. 
> 
> Notaste um maior crescimento por parte das algas com a introducão do método de Balling?
> 
> O método de balling têm duas maneiras de ser usado ,qual é a que estas a usas?
> ...


Como é do conhecimento geral, a maior parte da coralada que compramos em lojas provém de quintas naturais, ou seja, são cultivados no mar, entre 2 a 5 metros de profundidade, ou seja difere na iluminação entre os 130.000 e os 150.000 lumens à superficie.

A 2 metros a intensidade cai para cerca de 60.000 lumens, e a 5 metros para 30.000, este ultimo valor é o que geralmente temos nos nossos aquários, ou seja este valor de ser contabilizado já dentro de agua não à superficie.

como é obvio estes valores diferem um pouco dependendo da qualidade e transparencia da agua, e da inclinação em relação ao Sol, ou à calha.

Sabendo estes valores é simples, basta dar o mesmo valor atraves de sombras mais ou menos acentuadas.

Em relação à cor/crescimento nada mais posso acrescentar ao que tenho falado em alguns topicos aqui no forum, tenho a minha opinião formada e reforçada com experiencias pessoais e de outros camaradas aqui do forum.

Sim, um dia destes e se não fizer podas, quase que posso "andar" por cima da chaetomorpha sem afundar dentro de agua, tal é o seu nivel de concentração. :SbSourire:  

As algas necessitam não só de phosfato e nitrato mas também de imensas quantidades (dependendo do tamanho e crescimento do refugio) de elementos vestigiários, sendo os principais, o ferro e o potássio, estes mesmos elementos são de extrema importancia para outro tipo de algas, as zoxanthelas que insistentemente esqueçemo-nos de "tratar", a nossa atenção em relação à saude e crescimento dos corais vai apenas para o calcio e alcalinidade, para tal será necessário repor o que foi consumido pelas algas, o unico metodo é atraves de TPAs ou a reposição de elementos traço, o reactor de calcio não repõe todos estes elementos, repõe sim apenas os que são necessários à calcificação dos corais, e o exemplo disso é que não colocamos zoxanthelas dentro do reactor de calcio, apenas esqueletos de carbonato de calcio para derreter.

Estou a usar o metodo que recorre à adição de "sal marinho" livre sal (NaCl), na minha opinião é o metodo mais estável de entre todos os vários metodos balling usados por esse mundo fora.

Se quiseres ver isto a "bombar", estás à vontade.

Pestana

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Victor
a tua estufa é um dos topicos que mais me dá praser seguir
tanto pela inovação,como por alguem que corre pelo que acredita e não pelo que os outros dizem

segundo tenho reparado as TPAs são muito importantes tanto pelos crescimentos como pelas cores

mas tambem posso garantir que é o conjunto de varios factores que o influencia,não só um dos metodos

até porque tenho varios tipos de iluminação nos mesmo corais 
mas como o sistema é o mesmo não há grandes diferenças em crescimentos

a introducão do método de Balling é uma boa maneira de manter os parametros dentro do que acharmos ideal

porque o reactor de calcio nem sempre consegue acompanhar os consumos 
esse metodo é o melhor desde que se faça testes para saber manter esses parametros
embora fique mais caro ao longo do tempo é o melhor

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> a introducão do método de Balling é uma boa maneira de manter os parametros dentro do que acharmos ideal, porque o reactor de calcio nem sempre consegue acompanhar os consumos, esse metodo é o melhor desde que se faça testes para saber manter esses parametros embora fique mais caro ao longo do tempo é o melhor


Amigo Carlos,

Eu apontaria para o uso das 2 soluções, Balling e Reactor de calcio, seria um exelente complemento, apenas não o faço devido ao espaço.

O simples facto de conseguirmos equilibrar a agua de uma forma facil, sem residuos de CO2, e adicionarmos os restante compostos consumidos, penso que seja compensador.

Em relação ao preço, não é assim tão caro, o preço de um reactor de calcio + midia dá para pagar o balling talvez durante 3 anos ou mais dependendo do tamanho do aquario e do seu consumo.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Amigo Carlos,
> 
> Eu apontaria para o uso das 2 soluções, Balling e Reactor de calcio, seria um exelente complemento, apenas não o faço devido ao espaço.
> 
> O simples facto de conseguirmos equilibrar a agua de uma forma facil, sem residuos de CO2, e adicionarmos os restante compostos consumidos, penso que seja compensador.
> 
> Em relação ao preço, não é assim tão caro, o preço de um reactor de calcio + midia dá para pagar o balling talvez durante 3 anos ou mais dependendo do tamanho do aquario e do seu consumo.
> 
> Abraço
> ...



Olá Vitor

Tudo bem?

agrada me ver esse teu projecto, bem como os resultados obtidos no mesmo.

O metodo de bailling que estas a usar obriga te a medições constantes dos teus valores de forma à dosagem ser a correcta, ou axas em media uma quantidade de dosagem em relaçao a um determinado periodo?
Nao haverá o perigo da tal sobredosagem, que poderá trazer os tais efeitos indesejaveis para nos, podendo levar a morte dos proprios corais?




Abraço

Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Apesar de eu prefirir um aquario numa sala, quarto etc, para se poder sentar e apreciar tem que ser tirar o  :Olá:   do teu projecto, muito bem pensado.
E tens ca um algedo vai la vai.
Continuacao de um bom projecto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> E tens ca um algedo vai la vai.
> Continuacao de um bom projecto.



Olá Anthony

*Algedo - algedo 


do Gr. algedôn, ónos, dor


s. m., 
inflamação produzida pela gonorreia (doença venérea que se caracteriza pelo corrimento mucoso pelo canal da uretra) purulenta.*

Tas a insinuar que o menbro Vitor Pestana sofre de alguma doença má  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Ou terás-te a referir a  chaetomorpha que ele têm no refugio 



Abraço
Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Essa ta boa, mas e mesmo a chaetomorpha  :HaEbouriffe:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigo Oliveira.

O possivel risco (caso este exista) de sobredosagem está contabilizado, para isso é necessário ter vários buffers.

Na minha experiencia e no que tenho visto em sistema semelhantes ao meu com grandes refugios, a importancia a adição de elementos vestigiarios ou TPAs quase totais é importantissimo, a quantidade de oligelementos consumidos pelas macroalgas em apenas uma semana é enorme, ou seja quando efectuamos podas deitamos fora não só fosfato e nitrato, mas uma verdadeira panoplia de elementos vestigiarios, imenso ferro, potássio, e outros elementos importantissimos ao desenvolvimento dos corais (Zoxanthelas), ou seja, as macroalgas são ferozes competidores de elementos vestigiários essenciais à saude e desenvolvimento da zoxhantelas, já para não falar no uso de O3, de kalk, e do proprio lodo que sai no escumador.

O primeiro sintoma da carencia de elementos vestigiarios é a perda de cor dos corais, estes apresentam cores pálidas, falta de crescimento, etc.

Citando a experiencia de um dos maiores conhecedores do nosso hobie em Portugal:




> ...não conseguimos adicionar os elementos vestigiais necessários que  vão “desaparecendo” dos nossos aquários com pequenas trocas de água quando temos uma quantidade de vida razoável. Em grandes sistemas  torna-se mais difícil fazer TPA’s aceitáveis e a adição de oligoelementos torna-se obrigatória (se Ronald Shimek lê isto, excomunga-me!).
> Nos nossos aquários não são só as plantas, animais ou microorganismos que consomem os oligoelementos. Os próprios equipamentos e sistemas de filtragem que usamos também os vão retirando, cronicamente, no dia a dia. Os escumadores, por exemplo, não retiram apenas matéria orgânica, e alguns oligoelementos são arrastados com a lama orgânica. Quando adicionamos kalkwwasser não precipitamos o fosfato na forma de ião (PO4 3-) mas fosfato de cálcio, de magnésio, de ferro, de zinco, de cobre, etc...


Tenho pena que este senhor não seja Americano, caso o fosse já teria dado imensas palestras em Portugal.

Adiante

Para prevenir a falta ou o exesso recorro a 3 sistemas distintos, TPAs quinzenais, adição de oligelementos, e a grandes refugios com macroalgas.

TPAs - Recuperam o balanço quimico da agua, adicionado ou retirando compostos.

Grandes Refugios - Um grande refugio pode ser sombra de duvidas suster um aquario ao nivel da exportação de nitratos, fosfatos, e (caso este exista) exesso de oligelementos, se existirem ou não estes compostos as algas cresçem rapidamente ou simplesmente deixam de cresçer. Um refugio pode e deve substituir uma DSB, esta ultima apenas consome nitrato e a longo termo pode "matar" um aquario por completo ao contrario de um refugio que alberga imensa microfauna, consome além de nitrato o fosfato, e o mais importante, satura a agua com O2 e subindo o potencial redox, uma preciosa ajuda no combate às cianobacterias.
Pode também substituir uma certa quantidade de Rocha viva, esta além de absorver grandes quantidade de hortofosfatos que poderá deitar tudo a perder a longo termo, passa a ter um efeito meramente nitrificador, para este mesmo efeito nada melhor que um simples filtro de areia fluidizada, faz o mesmo efeito com um custo imensamente pequeno comparado à rocha viva.

Adição de elementos traço - Por todas as razões referenciadas anteriormente, sistemas superpopulados cujo a taxa de consumo dos mesmos compostos é vertiginosas, necessita sem sombra de duvidas da adição de elementos traço, a menos que se faça uma TPA total por segundo à semelhança do que se passa na natureza.
Acho dificil e com resultados negativos a adição de elementos traço pela alimentação, acredito piamente neste conceito num tanque de peixes ou outros animais que possam ser alimentados localmente à semelhança das anemonas, mas num reef onde a taxa de escumação é elevadissima é virtualmente impossivel adicionar compostos vestigiários atraves da alimentação sem poluir por completo a coluna de agua, ou seja morreriamos da cura, todos os corais ficariam castanhos devido à enorme quantidade de matéria organica (fosforo), e no final da historia teriamos um verdadeiro plantado marinho, ou seja este sistema não é compativel com SPS o que é o meu caso, mas sim em sistemas com "bocas grandes" que possam ser alimentadas localmente sem poluir a restante coluna de agua.

Esta é a minha experiencia pessoal e conta apenas como isso.

Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> O possivel risco (caso este exista) de sobredosagem está contabilizado, para isso é necessário ter vários buffers.


Olá pessoal.

Concordo em pleno com que disse o Pestana  :SbOk:  se fizerem TPAs (todas as semanas que é o meu caso) ou mesmo 15 em 15 dias é impossivel haver uma sobredosagem.
Agora de não se fazer qualquer TPA ai sim pode-se ter um problema de sobredosagem a longo prazo e por em risco todo o sistema.

O metodo de Balling tem o se não para nós ,vai obrigar-nos a  fazer mais testes  á agua do aquario uma coisa que muitos de nós não faz com a regularidade que era necessario por preguiça. :SbSourire2:  

E os custos não são assim tao grandes como se pensa ,10€ por mes ou 120€/ano + (portes) para um sistema com 1000L ,penso que é barato  :Admirado:  em relação a compra de um reactor de cálcio e todo o sistema de Co2 etc...

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António Vitor

ter atenção uma coisa, depende da percentagem das tpa's...

Se mudarmos 5% de água todas as semanas se a diluição impedir que haja um decréscimo na determinada substância (o que tiramos é menor do que o que colocamos durante essa semana), só estamos a adiar o inevitável, isto se o limite que tende a tal substância estiver acima de um patamar tóxico.

chamem-lhe sindrome do aquário velho chamem o que quiserem...
nem é preciso o bailing basta o comer ao longo do tempo...com fosfatos e etc...

Para isto não acontecer só um reset como deve ser acima de 50% pelo menos 2 vezes ao ano.

Na matemática o limite para que tende uma determinada substância, se colocarmos tudo estável em termos de input e output, se fizermos as tais tpa's desce...e acontece...

mesmo que façamos apenas 1% de TPA's a acumulação deixa de ser um facto, e ficamos com limites para todas as substâncias, interessante...não?

ou seja qunado começa a acumular-se chegamos a um ponto que o que tiramos pode ser igual ao que colocamos (depois de muito concentrado, mas nessa altura pode ter passado o threshold tóxico.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> ter atenção uma coisa, depende da percentagem das tpa's...
> 
> Se mudarmos 5% de água todas as semanas se a diluição impedir que haja um decréscimo na determinada substância (o que tiramos é menor do que o que colocamos durante essa semana), só estamos a adiar o inevitável, isto se o limite que tende a tal substância estiver acima de um patamar tóxico.
> 
> chamem-lhe sindrome do aquário velho chamem o que quiserem...
> nem é preciso o bailing basta o comer ao longo do tempo...com fosfatos e etc...
> 
> Para isto não acontecer só um reset como deve ser acima de 50% pelo menos 2 vezes ao ano.
> 
> ...


Olá Antonio .

Eu faço uma *TPA semanal* de *100L* (80L agua natural e 20L com agua de osmose) e o meu sistema tem *800L* de agua reais é mais que 10%.
Por isso acho que chega para baixar qualquer tipo de *substância negativa* .

Fazer uma TPA de 50% de uma vez so ,só mudo em caso de emergencia se for mesmo obrigado ,porque fazer uma TPA de 50% pode trazer problemas para um sistema com mais de um ano.
Porque vai mexer em varios parametros com o Kh ,cálcio etc... as modas a mim não me dizem nada e isso de fazer TPAs de 50% tem muito que lhe diga não é assim tão simples.


-Eu quando comecei nisto dos salgados não me meti de cabeça 1º li muito e conversei com amigos como "Marco Madeira" que já andavam nisto a mais tempo que eu ,por isso tenho as minhas ideias talvez um pouco parecidas com quem aprendi (o mais natural possivel).
E quando escrevo aqui no forum não é coisas que li na net ou algo do genero sem perceber o seu conteudo ,o que escrevo são *expriencias minhas* ,coisas que me aconteceram ao longo de 3 anos de salgados e *não complico* as coisas que já foram *estudadas* e *escritas* em livros ou na net a *n anos*.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António Vitor

Rogério só digo coisas que sei, não invento...
E a experiência é uma mais valia mas não é tudo...

E se as coisas mudam e evoluem é porque há "malucos" a contestar certas práticas, não estou a dizer que faço parte desses malucos mas se algo vai contra o meu pensamento...eu digo, e reclamo, mesmo que Todos façam de determinada maneira...e contestem o que eu digo...

Lembro-me efectivamente de QUANDO comecei, sem experiência alguma os plantados, comecei logo com HQI compradas de 4600k, numa loja de electricidade vulgar...
chamavam-me maluco e tal, não eram próprias diziam...

eu logo a começar com tantos watts sem experiência...
rigorosamente borrifei-me pró que certas pessoas mais experimentadas diziam...

Muitas pessoas inclusivé do exterior de portugal mesmo antes de nascerem forums de aquariofilia nacionais..."gritavam em alto e bom som...olha as algas...

efectivamente borrifei-me para as algas e tentei dar tudo ás plantas, resultou...
 :Big Grin: 

então se o máximo fotossintético das plantas dá-se perto dos 4600 K, se a média nos tropicos é de sensivelmente de 4600 k ao longo do dia, se a luz nem sequer me parecia amarela...
porque não?
pensei eu... poupei LARGOS euros, curioso é depois os preços terem também baixado nas hqi's das "próprias" para aquário..


também diziam que a glossostigma era impossivel de se manter, certas pessoas lojistas em portugal....
lol

acham estranho?
na altura isto deu um salto, talvez com a minha humilde contribuição...não estou a dizer que vou contribuir alguma coisa para os salgados, nem tenho a mania que sei tudo...

Ouço e concordo qunado estou a cometer erros, e tento corrigir...agora qunado vai contra a minha opinião...epá...é a minha opinião.

repara é pura matemática...
O teu caso, pode ser um caso, mas o teu caso não é igual aos dos outros...existem muitas variáveis...muitas para se saber com efectiva ciência o que estamos a fazer.
Isto nem se pode chamar ciência...mas eu tento ao máximo controlar o máximo das variáveis...que é complicado


sinceramente isto vai de muita intuição e observação...não conseguimos medir por exemplo certos metais pesados...e outros trace elements...

vejamos...sabes quanto tem de lítio o teu sal?
não sabes. efectivamente este não se acumulará se a água de osmose não o contivesse, mas agora imagina, imagina que a comida que tu dás tem por exemplo lítio, não sei se será possivel imaginemos...que a água da rede tem também lítio...e as membranas da osmose imagina que são permeáveis a este elemento...

agora imagina, que mudas 10% de água mas esta tráz lítio...

se fazes a muda ganhas...crias um limite superior para o qual o litio não subirá, mas agora imagina que esse limite estaria num patamar tóxico passado 6 meses...

não sabes...nem tu nem eu nem ninguém...percebes?

Se fizeres um reset "poderoso" (nunca mais de 50%), este problema o evitarias, isto se tiveres o tal limite acima do patamar tóxico...

não sabes, nem eu no meu, se nos nossos casos podemos vir a ter este limite, até podemos ter sucesso mesmo sem o tal reset, não importa...

é simples matemática, podes dizer, que no teu caso não é necessário, mas poderia ser...depende...

Ha e claro para realizar estas trocas, temos ter cuidado...
temperatura KH, salinidade, magnésio, cálcio, todos os macro elementos devem ser bem medidos...

Estou agora a lembrar-me de outra coisa importante...
imaginem que adicionam sulfato e cloreto de magnésio...e mesmo bicarbonato de sódio...
agora estes elementos IRão forçosamente se acumular, pode existir um desfazamento iónico a longo prazo, mesmo que faças TPA's, é a matemática...
lá está pode...mas é uma possibilidade...e trocas parciais só criam um limite superior, não o colocam se forem reduzidas e muito parciais com certeza absoluta num territóprio de segurança- Aumenta a possibilidade de isso acontecer... apenas...

Sou de estatistica e portanto meto muito a tal de probabilidade, existe uma probabilidade de ter sucesso e de ter insucesso, agora acho sinceramente se realizar estes reset a minha probabilidade de sucesso a longo prazo AUMENTA ENORMEMENTE, isto porque adiciono estes elementos.

Tentar reduzir ao máximo estas inclusões com o reactor...aumenta assim o meu sucesso a longo prazo, tal como se eu fizesse os tais resets.

Lá está é a minha opinião. que vale o que vale, e se sou verde nisto, só importa porque não posso provar o meu sucesso ou não...
vamos ver...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Rogério não leves a mal aquilo que eu disse...

digo é que isto ainda está muito verde...tem muito para evoluir, e todos nós podemos melhorar isto...não estou a inventar nada...

claro que um reset, mal feito pode ser prejudicial com morte de seres vivos, mas se a água estiver próxima nos parâmetros mas sem os tais Traces e desequilibrios iónicos que costumam se acumular, há podes ter a certeza que é saudável...e os peixes até que agradecem!

Podes dar a certeza absoluta que não tens nenhuma elemento a acumular-se mesmo com as tpa's?

eu não tinha tanta certeza...e cá para mim, diria que é um dos tais problemas dos tais crashes...que nem todos são de nitratos e fosfatos...a mais...Estes elementos até que consegues medir mas e os outros???

peço desculpa pelo "assalto" ao tópico do Vitor Pestana...

Uma das maluqueiras que fiz no ínicio dos reefs que não me arrependo é comprar pedra fossilizada, mais barata, e sem nada de grave para o ambiente, a pedra tem argila q.b. que é o mesmo que dizer que vem com tom vermelho, mas digo que é EXCELENTE E POROSA, porque são fósseis de corais, se calhar com alguns milhares de anos, mas extremamente leves.

(99% da argila vai-se com a lavagem)

Tem ferro, há pois tem com esta argila, mas da prática da aquariofilia doce, eu sei que o ferro, vai-se como a fumaça...desaparece...precipita...mais ainda num salgado.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Vitor,




> as macroalgas são ferozes competidores de elementos vestigiários essenciais à saude e desenvolvimento da zoxhantelas


Esta é uma das razões que me leva a não ser adepto dos refúgios em aquários de recife e muito menos na propagação de corais. Para diminuir a concentração de nitratos e fosfatos recorro a trocas de água frequentes (semanais) que como referes ajudam também a reforçar a presença de compostos vestigiários na água. No entanto os teus corais parecem estar de excelente saúde. 

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Vitor

Espero que me não leves a mal...e respeitando as tuas opiniões,assim como opiniões de quem quer que seja,vou dar-te um exemplo.
È simples matemática a reserva natural ou parque se assim quiseres,de "Wellowstone" nos Estados Unidos,entre outros,vir a deflagrar na maior catástrofe do planeta Terra,havendo mesmo a ipotese de acabar com toda a vida conforme a conhecemos hoge.
Assim o que conta neste hoby è a experiência que cada um tem e o que dela faz.Eu pessoalmente para além da minha bebo muito na dos que mais que eu têm essa experiência.È claro que faço muita triagem,mas garanto-te que sempre passou muita coisa pelo crivo.
O que quero dizer è que fundamentas muito das tuas opiniões com a expressão "simples matemática",...há quem diga que a nossa própria existência se deve a equações matemáticas e nunca se foi por aí.
Um abraço sem reservas

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

até o novo acelerador de particulas inaugurado há pouco pode desencadear um buraco negro e destruir este universo...
nunca se sabe...
 :Big Grin: 

ou até pode recriar um novo big bang, há quem diga que veio do nada...

talvez a forma do universo se perpetuar é com pequenos big bangs de civilizações estúpidas, que criam aceleradores de particulas...

mas para evoluir temos de experimentar...mesmo com estes riscos
 :Wink: 

hehehe
nunca se sabe...podemos ir desta para melhor...

Quem tem experiência, é alguém que experimenta...e não quem segue os conselhos á risca dos outros...

ou seja alguém que tem anos disto e faz o mesmo que os outros, não experimenta....copia...
 :Big Grin: 
Claro que o saber acumulado é importante, e copiar fazendo melhor é para mim experimentar...

Pela "experiência" (são propositadas as aspas) de muitos mesmo muitos com  algum razoável sucesso e com CRASHES depois de algum tempo...acho que aqui há gato...

Eu acho que anda muita gente com "experiência" a fazer mal.
 :Big Grin: 

Eu acredito que o refugio é óptimo, também para evitar acumulação de traces (que é o problema de muita gente a longo prazo), e com uma DSB é mesmo 5 estrelas, portanto estou completamente de acordo com o Vitor Pestana com o seu uso.

claro que podemos viver sem ele...e se não se fizer boa manutenção pode até ser prejudicial...depende...mas é uma boa ajuda mesmo que acumule alguma coisa...geralmente são seres vivos...

também é verdade que há muitas maneiras de se fazer a coisa...
com reactors com kalkwasser com bailing etc...
O que é preciso é ter sucesso. E sinceramente a longo prazo...

Sei de muitos com muita "experiência" com novos aquários porque o outro flipou...num ciclo perpetuo...

Tenho o meu plantado com plantas com mais de 10 anos!
e que de um molhe de 20 gramas deram origem a KILOS espallhados por este país e não só...
 :Big Grin: 

ok não é a mesma coisa, mas é proximo, isto porque tenho o refúgio, jamais algo me morre mesmo negligenciado aqiulo porque as plantas limpam...limpam mesmo...

Isso é algum relativo sucesso, agora ter o reef durante 2,3,4 anos e depois ter de refazer tudo porque começou a decair....
aqui há gato.

também me parece que há alguma inevitabilidade com os recorrentes crashes passado alguns anos, será inevitável...
eu não acredito...

----------


## Jorge Neves

Vitor 

Não sei se tiveste percepção...mas referi que "faço muita triagem e ainda assim passa muita coisa pelo crivo"...e o que quiz dizer foi...que depois de experiência feita de tudo o que passou no crivo os resultados sempre foram positivos.
Quer queiras quer não,tens referências...e è a partir delas fazes as tuas próprias experiências,a não ser que sejas um iluminado que não precisa beber em fonte nenhuma!!!!!
Para que fique claro...em toda a minha vida e com bastantes prejuísos pessoais e laborais,nunca fui "maria de ir com os outros".
Quero tambem dár-te a saber que estou nos salgados há mais de trinta anos (fish only),(depois de dezoito de doces) e só há um estou com reef.Até agora tudo correu sobre rodas e no entanto nunca tive sump;reactor de cálcio;de kalk ou outras...a forma como funciono è se quizeres impirica (experiência)...mas a mesma não invalida eu beber em quantas fontes o possa fazer,a fim de saber + das coisas.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

concerteza também eu vou buscar à experiência dos outros...
e não sou iluminado...

e ninguém nasce ensinado...

apenas quis demonstrar porque é que eu tinha esta opinião do tal reset (TPA's mais fortes pelo menos 1-2 vezes ao ano) ser tremendamente favorável para evitar os tais crashes futuros que muita gente tem...

Eu ainda não fiz nenhum desse tal TPA mais forte atenção mas irei tentar fazer mais pró fim do ano.

Muita da minha conversa foi apenas argumentos para defender a tal teoria que não passa de opinião... se ofendi alguém no processo peço desculpa...não era minha intenção...

o facto de eu ser verde nisto não invalida ou valida as minhas opiniões ou de terceiros...

E esta teoria do tal reset mais profundo nem sequer é minha...gente com experiência pensa da mesma maneira...Eu só oncordo com ela...
Nunca quis de forma alguma atacar que tem um saber adquirido ao longo dos anos, longe disso, apenas quis dizer que aqueles que não têm experiência também devem ter opiniões válidas. e a experiência não é tudo...

já ando a ler coisas de reefs há anos, não é da noite pró dia que venho para aqui mandar bitaites...

falando de status quo, existe quem não goste de alterações ao esquema, chamem-lhes velhos do restelo, (não te estou a incluir nesse grupo, neves, acho até que pertences ao grupo dos novos do restelo...Nem sequer o Rogério...só porque ele discorda da minha opinião...mas acho que a minha inexperiência não prova nada...
Deu a sensação que o Rogério, era defensor do inventar o menos possível...sim dentro do possivel, se a roda está feita para que é que vamos inventar outra...
mas acho que ainda há rodas quadradas....
 :Big Grin: 

O Vitor Pestana é um bom exemplo, com isto do sol, e estufas...um excelente exemplo de quem quer que isto ande para a frente...e não tem medo de inventar...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olá Vitor,
> 
> Esta é uma das razões que me leva a não ser adepto dos refúgios em aquários de recife e muito menos na propagação de corais. Para diminuir a concentração de nitratos e fosfatos recorro a trocas de água frequentes (semanais) que como referes ajudam também a reforçar a presença de compostos vestigiários na água. No entanto os teus corais parecem estar de excelente saúde. 
> 
> Abraço


Olá Ricardo.

Na minha opinião o tema é de verás pertinente e prova a importancia dos elementos traço na saude dos corais (zoxanthelas).

Há uns tempos atrás abri um topico que falava exclusivamente à cerca deste tema, infelizmente o nome que escolhi não foi o melhor o que gerou alguma confusão e não passou dai, ou seja se o tipo de causa/efeito seria alelopático ou não ficando o principal tema muito à quem do debate e apenas discutido muito superficialmente focado apenas na adição de elementos traço e não o efeito da sua falta.

A opção das TPAs, é sem duvida melhor, por mim seria o mais frequente possivel mas depende um pouco do tempo, disponibilidade e dos meios de cada um de nós.


Ao resto da rapaziada, tenham calma...

Não me levem a mal, mas se calhar é melhor irem lá fora apanhar ar, respirar fundo, para depois voltarmos todos a falar de peixes.

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros,

Mais um update ao projecto ainda em fase de experimental.

Um dos principais factores de consumo de energia numa estufa é o aquecimento no periodo nocturno no inverno, ou seja para que o projecto seja autosuficiente é necessário baixar ainda mais os seus custos (o que já por si são reduzidos) no factor do aquecimento.

Durante um dia de inverno, o interior de uma estufa atinge facilmente os 26ºc, sendo o maior problema o periodo noturno, o calor armazenado durante o dia pela coluna de agua do aquario não chega para manter a agua a uma temperatura constante de 25ºc e os gastos energeticos com o aquecimento aumentam um pouco, cerca de 25€ mensais com todos os equipamentos somados, no verão este valor desce para cerca de 12€ a 15€.

Na necessidade de arranjar uma solução viável, simples, duradoura, e sobretudo barata, decidi que a contrução de um painel solar seria uma boa ajuda no combate ao frio das noites de invernos que se aproximam.

O projecto é bastante simples, 250 metros mangueira de polipropileno de baixa densidade, uma bomba de 12V para fazer circular a agua dentro da mangueira, e uma simples caixa de esferovite onde o calor possa ser armazenado e libertado na altura correcta.

Ou seja, a bomba de 12V está ligada a um relogio que liga entre as 11h00 e as 15h00 e faz circular a agua pela mangueira acumulando a energia da radiação solar na caixa de esferovite, dentro da mesma caixa encontra-se uma serpentida onde a agua salgada passa por gravidade do tanque principal para a sump, e no meio deste circuito está uma electrovalvula ligada ao controlador de temperatura que quando a agua arrefece aciona a mesma valvula e faz a agua circular do aquario para a caixa termica e de volta para a sump sem recurso a bombas.

Um factor importante da circulação de agua é que a agua fria é mais pesada que a agua quente e a bomba deve ser colocada na parte inferior da caixa.

Deixo algumas imagens para ilustrar:



Painel sem isolamento, o factor do isolamento é importantissimo no ganho de temperatura, pouco necessário no verão, mas fundamental no inverno.



Painel já com cobertura, um simples plastico que envolve todo o painel.



Caixa termica onde o calor fica armazenado.



Caixa com a entrada e saide de agua para o painel, a bomba de circulação, e a serpentina de agua salgada.



Temperatura por volta das 18h00, o maximo do termometro são 55ºc, talvez ainda estivesse mais quente.

Agora alguns dados pertinentes:

30 litros de agua entre o 12h00 e a 13h00 foram aquecidos a 55ºc
30 litros de agua aquecem 1ºc em 1000 litros durante cerca de 2 horas

Para manter um aquario de 1000 litros a 25ºc durante o periodo norturno será necessário de uma caixa termica de cerca de 300 litros, que já se encontra no local faltando apenas ser isolado do exterior.

Claro está que estão envolvidos muitos factores nomedamente a quantidade e tempo de luz, mas é sem duvida uma preciosa ajuda no final de cada mês e já agora também para o aquecimento global, e com está simples adaptação espero manter a conta da luz entre os 12€ e os 15€ durante todo o ano, para 1000 litros é simplesmente um numero ridiculo. 

O sistema trabalha em conjunto com resistencias, as mesmas encontram-se ligadas ao controlador de temperatura e mesmo que a temperatura da caixa termica desça para os 25ºC, as resistencias assumem o trabalho de aquecer a agua.

Agora imaginem isto, Portugal tem uma costa enorme, um dos factores que impossiblita a aquacultura natural é o problema da temperatura da agua, sol temos que chegue, se um sistema destes podesse ser adaptado na captação da agua do mar para o tanque poderia resolver alguns problemas e fazer baixar ainda mais os custos associados à propaçagão de corais, claro está que outros problemas poderiam ser encontrados mas o engenho humano consegue sempre dar a volta a qualquer situação.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

EXCELENTE!!


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Vítor

Engenhoso!
Uma questão. Quanto vai gastar essa bomba de 12V?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

A bomba consome pouco, mesmo muito pouco, antes de a ter ligada a um tranformador fiz os teste em baterias de 12V 24 amperes de UPS, nessa altura demorava cerca de 3 dias a descarregar a bateria, mas quando tiver opurtunidade vejo o consumo real.

Fui verificar a temperatura e neste momento não tenho um termometros que consiga ler a temperatura real, está acima dos 55ºC, e lembro que a temperatura de saida de um esquentador é cerca de 56ºC, a eficiencia desta engenhoca é surpreendente, até eu fiquei surpreendido com a simplicidade e eficiencia da coisa.

Uma nota importante, caso o deposito termico fica-se acima do painel nem seria necessário bomba para fazer circular a agua, a propria fisica encarregava-se de fazer circular a agua, ou seja, a agua fria é mais pesada que a agua quente e uma empurra a outra, se a temperatura do painel for inferior que a temperatura da caixa termica a agua simplesmente pára de circular não havendo desta for percas de temperatura.

Para a semana coloco a nova caixa termica para que possa acumular ainda mais calor.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Então Vítor, com este fresquinho e a redução de exposição solar, era bom saber o ponto da situação, no que diz respeito à ideia do aquecimento.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros.

Peço desculpa pelo atraso da resposta mas tenho andado muito ocupado.

O painel solar funciona bem, mas como é obvio tem melhor eficiencia nos meses mais quentes, ou seja de Março a Outubro.

Aproveito para informar que vou colocar um ponto final na minha aventura na aquariofilia marinha (pelo menos umas longas ferias vou tirar, eu bem mereço!), não por algo ter corrido mal (muito pelo contrário) mas devido a uma mudança profissional tornando incompativel a minha vida profissional com o hobbie.

Espero ter motivado a comunidade ao longo destes anos esperando agora que alguem dê continuidade a todas as abordagens que tenho feito, como sempre, ainda há muito que fazer, descobrir e inovar.

Agradeço então a todos aqueles que neste hobbie me apoiaram e me deram força para continuar apesar de todas a contrariadades encontradas no caminho, fiz muitos amigos nesta longa estrada e a todos eles deixo o meu Obrigado.

Deixo as ultimas imagens do meu ultimo projecto minutos antes da desmontagem, desculpem a qualidade das imagens, foram tiradas à pressa com o que tinha à mão, é muito dificil tirar fotos de qualidade a corais com luz natural, a luz é sempre amarela e não disponho de qualquer tipo de iluminação actinica para fazer a correcção da cor, mesmo assim fica a ideia:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Continuação:



















Obrigado e até breve 

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Mas como é isso Vitor.....continuarás por cá,com a mais valia dos
teus conhecimentos.?....a mudança deve de ter sido radical para
abrandares com essa paixão.....espero continuar a pelo menos
ir aprendendo contigo......quanto ao teu sistema sei que um dia veremos
novamente algo de inovador que abala sempre....força nessas
tuas novas funções laborais.
Aquele abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tenha pena que teha ser assim, mas a vida as vezes levamos a ter que fazer uma escolha e sei que pelo o teu desempenho pelo o hobbie tera sido um motivo de força maior para tal decisao, espero que continues por ca mesmo sem usufruir do hobbie.
Como num final de uma grande peça de teatro (mas espero que tenho o lado B)
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Ate breve Vitor Pestana

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Vitor!

Tenho pena de não ter conseguido ver o teu projecto ao vivo antes de o teres desmantelado!
A quantidade de gente já com uns aninhos disto a desmanchar aquários assusta-me a mim que estou prestes a encher o meu primeiro aquário marinho!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

:yb620:  
Bom dia a todos  :yb620:  

 :yb620:  
Só para dizer que mais esta desistência não é justa!  :yb620:  
 :yb620:  

Abraço  :yb620:  
Pedro Ferrer  :yb620:  
 :yb620:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Vitor

realmente é pena! logo agora e depois de todo o esforço.

espero que regresses o mais rápido possível.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Grande Vitor Pestana,

Como sabes os teus conhecimentos e a motivação que despertaste não será em vão, nem será esquecida.

Espero pelo menos conseguir continuar e aprofundar a tua pesquisa e conseguir ter algo minimamente comparável ao que conseguiste.

Grande abraço e muito obrigado pelo "desbravar de caminho" que irá possibilitar todo o meu projecto.

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Num outro Post, dizia eu, que nem todos os que tinham conhecimentos tinham ido embora ou deixado de "postar" aqui. E aí referia, entre outros, o teu nome. Afinal também vais. É pena porque fazes falta e osa teus enormes conhecimentos ajudaram muitos, como eu, a continuar nisto.

Sei que deve ser por uma causa de força maior e espero que não seja definitiva, que continues a ajudar aqueles que precisarem e que voltes depressa.

Até breve Victor!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Companheiros.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo atraso da resposta mas tenho andado muito ocupado.
> 
> O painel solar funciona bem, mas como é obvio tem melhor eficiencia nos meses mais quentes, ou seja de Março a Outubro.
> 
> Aproveito para informar que vou colocar um ponto final na minha aventura na aquariofilia marinha (pelo menos umas longas ferias vou tirar, eu bem mereço!), não por algo ter corrido mal (muito pelo contrário) mas devido a uma mudança profissional tornando incompativel a minha vida profissional com o hobbie.
> 
> Espero ter motivado a comunidade ao longo destes anos esperando agora que alguem dê continuidade a todas as abordagens que tenho feito, como sempre, ainda há muito que fazer, descobrir e inovar.
> ...


Boas, Vítor.

É pena perdermos a tua prestimosa companhia.  :Palmas:   Esperamos voltar a contar com a tua colaboração logo que possível. Felicidades na tua nova vida profissional.  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente :Icon Cry:  é uma noticia que me entristece muito :Admirado:  

eras o maluco que me levava a fazer algumas das coisas que fiz por este hobby

fica a ideia que é apenas um adiamento da tuas grandes obras que levaram este hobby mais alem :SbOk2:  

até breve :SbOk2:  o mais possivel :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Pestana

A vida prega-nos destas "partidas",neste caso para melhor...pois a nossa vida profissional e familiar está primeiro...pese embora tenhas que abdicar de um hobby que tanto gostas por algum tempo.
Fica bem e até breve.

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

E pena ver desaparecer um projecto desses ,assim como os outros teus ,mas a vida particular e o mais importante de tudo , espero um regresso teu em breve :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## António Vitor

Fico triste...

Tinha cometido n erros se não fosse o Pestana logo de início, e os seus conselhos...

como eu há muitos!

Um grande Abraço!
e que o futuro te sorria...mesmo sem a aquariofilia...

----------


## João Castelo

Vitor,

Não nos conhecemos pessoalmente mas isso não invalida a admiração e reconhecimento de valor que possa existir.

Tenho discretamente lido muitas das tuas intervenções e com elas tenho aprendido muito.

O que escreves-te está escrito e essa escrita de alguma forma minimiza a tua ausencia.

Organiza a tua vida porque a vida não é só isto , existem outras coisas para além disto.

Mas volta logo que possas porque continuas a ser uma mais valia para todos nós.

Até lá, continuarei a ler o que foi escrito.

Um abraço e boa sorte,

JC

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> O que escreves-te está escrito e essa escrita de alguma forma minimiza a tua ausencia.
> 
> Organiza a tua vida porque a vida não é só isto , existem outras coisas para além disto.
> 
> Mas volta logo que possas porque continuas a ser uma mais valia para todos nós.
> 
> Até lá, continuarei a ler o que foi escrito.
> 
> Um abraço e boa sorte,
> ...


Boas, Vitor.

Faço minhas algumas, das palavras escritas, pelo João Castelo.

Um grande abraço :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Vitor,

É com muita pena que recebo esta noticia do abandono deste Hobby, mas acredito que a curto ou longo prazo não vais resistir e regressas com outras novas ideias de "Efeitos de Estufa Part II".

Obrigado por tudo que nós mostras-te e ensinaste na aquáriofilia marinha

abraço grande e até brave

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo Vitor 
De facto os teus projectos servem de inspiração para qualquer aquariofilista e foi com alguma tristeza que vi esse teu projecto acabar assim mas o que documentaste vai cá ficar para outros serem incentivados e espero que quando voltares á carga voltes ainda mais forte e com mais e melhor.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Companheiros,
> 
> Mais um update ao projecto ainda em fase de experimental.
> 
> Um dos principais factores de consumo de energia numa estufa é o aquecimento no periodo nocturno no inverno, ou seja para que o projecto seja autosuficiente é necessário baixar ainda mais os seus custos (o que já por si são reduzidos) no factor do aquecimento.
> 
> Durante um dia de inverno, o interior de uma estufa atinge facilmente os 26ºc, sendo o maior problema o periodo noturno, o calor armazenado durante o dia pela coluna de agua do aquario não chega para manter a agua a uma temperatura constante de 25ºc e os gastos energeticos com o aquecimento aumentam um pouco, cerca de 25 mensais com todos os equipamentos somados, no verão este valor desce para cerca de 12 a 15.
> 
> Na necessidade de arranjar uma solução viável, simples, duradoura, e sobretudo barata, decidi que a contrução de um painel solar seria uma boa ajuda no combate ao frio das noites de invernos que se aproximam.
> ...


Boas Vitor

Sei que o aquario vai ou ja foi desmontado mas gostava saber qual foi a conclusao deste projecto.
Montas te esse sistema no mes de setembro como foi no inverno? a que temp. a agua chegou nos dias de frio?
Aconselhas esse projecto?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Hello hello  :CylGrenouilleSourire: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas
ALguem sabe como ta o Pestana?
Inda nao ha nada previsto para montar?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Boas,

O Vitor deixou os reefs e agora tem uma banda de musica Rock!!

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ok aguardemos o seu regresso  :yb665: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boas,
> 
> O Vitor deixou os reefs e agora tem uma banda de musica Rock!!
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Miguel Gonçalves


LOL...

Mekié pessoal!

Continuo de férias dos salgados, talvez volte um dia destes quando o bichinho chamar.

E esses salgados, como vão esses salgados?

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> LOL...
> 
> Mekié pessoal!
> 
> Continuo de férias dos salgados, talvez volte um dia destes quando o bichinho chamar.
> 
> E esses salgados, como vão esses salgados?
> 
> Abraço
> ...


EHEHE JA é bom verte aqui, esse bichinho ja chama  :Coradoeolhos: 

Os salgados é o que vez, entre 1023 a 1026 vesse de tudo.
Olha Vitor, resumidamente o sistema que usas te para aquecer a agua do aquario recomenda se?
Quais as alteraçoes que farias se o fize ses de novo?


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> EHEHE JA é bom verte aqui, esse bichinho ja chama 
> 
> Os salgados é o que vez, entre 1023 a 1026 vesse de tudo.
> Olha Vitor, resumidamente o sistema que usas te para aquecer a agua do aquario recomenda se?
> Quais as alteraçoes que farias se o fize ses de novo?


Ora bem, vamos ver se ainda me lembro...

O sistema era muito artesanal e pouco eficaz, funciona bem mas apenas nos meses em que o sol está mais alto, nos outros meses (quando é mais necessário é pouco eficaz).

Sugiro a colocação de painéis "verdadeiros" estes são muito mais eficazes, mas também mais caros, mas vale a pena visto que o maior problema de uma estufa é perda de calor no inverno sobretudo durante a noite.

Se volta-se a fazer tudo de novo:

1-Escolher bem o local tendo em conta a altura do sol (sombra) durante todo o ano, o local deve receber luz solar todo o ano.

2-Instalava painéis solares de aquecimento de agua.

3-Instalava um extractor ligado a um controlador de temperatura e um sistema automático de abertura de porta/janela.

Em relação aos tanques, não colocava refugio, apenas um tanque com RV sem DSB.

As mácroalgas competem imenso com os corais, temos de nos lembrar que um coral é constituido por 2 seres distintos que dependem um dos outro, ou seja se houver competição entre as macroalgas e zooxanthelas, estas ultimas não tem a minima chance, eu sublinho este ponto, como é de esperar as macroalgas numa estufa crescem imenso, retirando todos os sais minerais essenciais às zooxanthelas, tais como ferro, pótassio, nitrato, phosfato, etc, etc...

Outro ponto fundamental em relação à luz é o excesso de raios UV e a foto-inibição (excesso de luz), estufas cobertas com plicarbonato estão protegidas do excesso de raios UV, temos apenas que manter a luminusidade correcta, este problema aplica-se apenas ao solesticio de verão, não aconselho manter corais com uma luminosidade directa acima de 80.000 lumens, volto a frisar apenas no solesticio de verão quando o sol está na vertical, todos os outros meses é completamente irrelevante.

Muito mais havia para dizer, mas deixo este pequeno resumo.

Muita força para esses projectos.

Abraço

Pestana

----------

